# Rikon 70-300 Lathe



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with (or own) the the Rikon 70-300,16x42 lathe? Is it the same lathe as the Jet 1642 ? It looks good and is priced less than the jet. Thanks.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

http://rikontools.com/productpage_70-300.htm

If have 220V service should be nice lathe. 

If live near a Menards ships to store free.
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/power-tools/woodworking/rikon-variable-speed-16-x-42-lathe/p-1682467.htm

Shop around for best deal on shipping & handling fees. 

I have the Jet 110V, manual looks about the same.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I knew it came in 220v only.:blink: In fact I talked to a Rikon tech and asked why they didn't make it in a 110v.They (Rikon) feel it's better to have 220v for the 1 1/2hp motor and would be more durable. All the windings in the motor would be heavier than a 110v motor.I've checked price and it's about $1,695 but I would have to wire for 220. I'd have to think about that?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

HLW said:


> ... I talked to a Rikon tech and asked why they didn't make it in a 110v.They (Rikon) feel it's better to have 220v for the 1 1/2hp motor and would be more durable ...


I think he might be feeding you a line ... if you look at their other 1.5HP lathe, the 70-425, that runs 110V or 220V.

There's no fundamental reason why one can and the other can't -- probably the only one available from the company that manufactures them for Rikon. My turning club meets at the Rikon offices, if I remember I'll ask one of the techs at our next meeting.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Think electronics package (EVS Controller) is different so changing wires will not let you go from 220 to 110V. Same true for 220 version of Jet 1642. I have the 110V Jet 1642 and could not change wires around to make it 220 without changing electronics package. 

Believe if have 200 amp service and room in main panel box not much of a chore to add a new 220 line.


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

HLW said:


> Does anyone have any experience with (or own) the the Rikon 70-300,16x42 lathe? Is it the same lathe as the Jet 1642 ? It looks good and is priced less than the jet. Thanks.



I read on another forum one of the more experienced turners compared both lathes to each other at Woodcraft & said the Jet lathe won hand down much heavier castings etc.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Why will you find weights of 440, 410, and 379 listed for Jet 1642 and only 386 lbs for Rikon? 

Rikon 1642, EVS, 220V lathe for under $2,000
Jet 1642, EVS, 115 or 220V lathe for over $2,000

Go to owner’s manuals for Rikon & Jet, almost word for word. When look at top of inverter on my Jet 1642 label says 110 or 220V. Look at wiring diagrams I cannot see a difference on 110V or 220V. Jet says either buy 110V or 220V cannot change wires around.

1 ½ vice 2 hp on Asian electric motors both may be tad optimistic. 

Could care less about lathe you have or want to buy. Where rubber meets the road is price, features and perceive value. Either Jet or Rikon should serve you well.


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

wildwood said:


> Why will you find weights of 440, 410, and 379 listed for Jet 1642 and only 386 lbs for Rikon?
> 
> Rikon 1642, EVS, 220V lathe for under $2,000
> Jet 1642, EVS, 115 or 220V lathe for over $2,000
> ...



Go back & take another look at the lathe head on both lathes. The Jet is bigger. Maybe that & other areas where the casting it different make the weight difference.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Bart when take my Jet 1642 owner’s manual and compare specs with Rikon they are almost the same. Only difference see is Rikon does not come with wire guard over ways and tool basket. If remove those items from my lathe Rikon is seven lbs. heavier.


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

Actually I think it looks more like this lathe than the Jet.

G0632 16" x 42" Variable Speed Wood Lathe.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/16-x-42-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0632


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Bart if keep searching will find that China manufacturer web site that shows all our famous brand names Delta, Grizzly, Harbor Freight, Jet- Powermatic, Laguna, Nova, Rikon, Shop Fox. They make wood lathes for rest of the world too! Minor differences in fit, finish, and color does separate some brands. They also sell by number of units per shipping container so enjoy.


----------



## grumpy19 (Apr 25, 2012)

HLW said:


> Does anyone have any experience with (or own) the the Rikon 70-300,16x42 lathe? Is it the same lathe as the Jet 1642 ? It looks good and is priced less than the jet. Thanks.


i bought the rikon lathe 70-300 in January because rikon was having a sale on their lathes. I previously had a jet mini-lathe and wanted to get a bigger lathe. After i got the lathe set up, i started to turn a peppermill. The first problem i noticed is that when i would crank the hand wheel, the hand wheel would go flush with the tailstock casting. Also the hand wheel does not turn in a perfect circle. I sent the tailstock back and just recently received it back in the mail after many phone calls to rikon and woodcraft itself. After attaching the tailstock back onto the lathe, i did notice that the hand wheel does not flush up the the casting as it did when i bought it. I still have a problem with the hand wheel not rotating in a perfect circle. I have called rikon and have yet to hear back from them.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

grumpy19, I'm sure sorry to hear about your problems with the Rikon lathe. When I first posted this I was considering going with it but I didn't want to wire for 220v. I decided to go back with the Nova 1624 which I purchased today from Woodcraft. Hope the customer service comes through for you because I was considering the Rikon band saw.


----------

